# Possible TRT candidate ???



## Freedom (Aug 9, 2015)

went to see my pcp a couple weeks ago complaining bout fatigue. I thought it might be anemia or perhaps thyroid. ran some tests and turns out my testosterone levels were "slightly" low 214 (348-1197 ng/dl). got referred to a urologist and he said he was going to put me on inj test pending another blood test. retested yesterday morning and waiting for dr. to hit me back. hopefully early next week. I feel like crap (low energy, no motivation, low sex drive etc.) I am 34yo, 5'5 160, bf ~18% lifting 15yrs, 5 cycles 7+years ago. I've gained 10lbs in the last 6mos since I haven't had any energy to do a whole lot. its been a while since I've contemplated AAS but if the doc gives me the go ahead i'm all in. I don't have any immediate questions right now but i'm new to the site, learning a lot, and getting to know everybody. if anyone has any input i'm all ears. i'm not tryin to get back to how I used to be (at least not yet) I just want to be able to take care of my self/family. this low-t sh** sucks.


----------



## cybrsage (Aug 9, 2015)

Yes, you are a perfect candidate for TRT.  And yes, do the injectable route.  Have the doctor teach you how to do it yourself.  My test levels were 153...and now I keep them in the mid to upper 700s and feel MUCH better.  I would never go back to not using test.


----------



## John Ziegler (Aug 9, 2015)

Are you doing any cardio ?


----------



## Freedom (Aug 9, 2015)

Zeigler said:


> Are you doing any cardio ?



yeah, ~30mins 3-4/wk. should I do more/less? l was running but my energy has been too low lately, so I stick to incline treadmill at a fast walk. heart rate between 140-150. any thoughts?


----------



## Spongy (Aug 9, 2015)

Freedom said:


> yeah, ~30mins 3-4/wk. should I do more/less? l was running but my energy has been too low lately, so I stick to incline treadmill at a fast walk. heart rate between 140-150. any thoughts?



Most of my clients and I do about the same.  I never run because there is too much potential for injury or losing LBM in the process.  My go to cardio is exactly the same as yours.  

In terms of trt, yes...  you are a perfect candidate.  I started TRT when I was 26 and it was life changing.  Since then I have successfully exited TRT through a "restart" and maintain natural levels in the low 800 ng/DL.  Don't ask me how, but I went from natural levels of low 300 to 800.  I credit a lot of it with my diet and exercise routine, along with a very solid restart plan.  If you're not sure if you want to inject for life you could ask your urologist about trying to restart.  Like I said, TRT was a godsend for me, but I sometimes wish I would have tried to restart first.


----------



## snake (Aug 9, 2015)

Freedom said:


> yeah, ~30mins 3-4/wk. should I do more/less? l was running but my energy has been too low lately, so I stick to incline treadmill at a fast walk. heart rate between 140-150. any thoughts?



I am shocked you have much energy to do cardio. I remember how I felt at about 210 TT. Yes I could get in the gym but sometimes it was hard to pull myself in there. Once I was in, I could get down to business but to then do cardio, I was shot. It may take a few weeks and even months to get feeling better again but you'll be happy when you get there.

Like cybrsage said, grab your ball and jump with the injections. I started on the cream and it sucked. Rubbing tubes of that stick gel on every day is no fun. Injections are once a week; shoot it and forget it.


----------



## Freedom (Aug 10, 2015)

snake said:


> I am shocked you have much energy to do cardio. I remember how I felt at about 210 TT. Yes I could get in the gym but sometimes it was hard to pull myself in there. Once I was in, I could get down to business but to then do cardio, I was shot. It may take a few weeks and even months to get feeling better again but you'll be happy when you get there.
> 
> Like cybrsage said, grab your ball and jump with the injections. I started on the cream and it sucked. Rubbing tubes of that stick gel on every day is no fun. Injections are once a week; shoot it and forget it.



I am sacrificing some weightlifting for cardio. my weight lifting routine has tanked pretty hard because I don't have the strength or energy to go hard. when I do train hard I don't have the energy to do anything else all day.  i'm pretty much just doing the best I can right now. Thanks for all the good info and motivation everyone. got a call from my doc today (yeah on Sunday). he said my second test results were similar to the first one. Total test ~220. he said to call him in the morning and he will send my script in to the pharmacy. We will start at 200mg every 2wks and the nurse will do my first inject, then I can do the rest myself. I will ask him if I can do it every week instead. Should I ask him about hcg or AI? him calling me on a Sunday to tell me the game plan was pretty damn cool. I can't wait to start feeling "normal" again.


----------

